# transmitting images



## nglwthnati2de (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anybody have any idea as to how I can transmit an image from an iphone to another surface without using a projector?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello!

I don't see how you can get around not having some kind of projection device.

May I ask why you wouldn't want to use a projector?

It seems that would be the answer. Then you could use an adapter into the iPhone to the projector.


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Sep 15, 2012)

I wanted to stay away from the projector because if I project an image onto a clear surface, any light from the other side will take away the image.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

nglwthnati2de said:


> I wanted to stay away from the projector because if I project an image onto a clear surface, any light from the other side will take away the image.


Well... good point. However, I cannot imagine (but my memory isn't very large )how you are going to be able to get the image to "project" from the phone without a projector.

If you had some kind of monitor that could "accept" the signal (television; big screen; etc.) then that might work. Otherwise, something is going to have to deliver that image to the viewing surface.

Now... the surface upon which you are projecting the image is another matter. Like you mention, there are "good" surfaces and poor surfaces. If most of your images are light, maybe you could project onto a dark surface.


----------

